# Free agency



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think its time to get past these trades and think about free agency.

i think our main goals are to resign t hud, hassell, and maybe even spree if he opts out.

plkayers we may go after
anthony peeler, brings him back to minny
trenton hassell, need him because he is young and can defend
fred hoiberg, a hustler
joel przbilla, could be a decent pickup, can play some back up if we trade kandi
raefer alston, if hud leaves, then we need this guy
brian cardinal, a hustler
errick dampier, maybe a sign and trade



any others in your eyes


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

-Peeler blew any chance of coming back when he laid that forearm to KGs head. Besides, he is worthless in the playoffs.
-Hassell we should definitley try to keep
-Hoiberg should re-sign here as well
-Pryzbilla would be a mistake, we need a C that has at least a little offensive skill, so Defenses can't always sag on KG
-I like Alston as a Hudson replacement
-Cardinal would be OK for the minimum
-Dampier would be great depending on what we would give up

I think they should give Rickert a good long look. I read in the paper that he has bulked up and put on 20 lbs up to 240 since last year. Hopefully he can produce


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>oblivion</b>!
> 
> I think they should give Rickert a good long look. I read in the paper that he has bulked up and put on 20 lbs up to 240 since last year. Hopefully he can produce


What source?


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

anthony peeler- sucks
trenton hassell- no doubt he'll be back for years to come.
fred hoiberg- wants to be here, it's close to iowa, and he is a fan favorite. dead-eye MUST be resigned. 
joel przbilla- are you joking? garbage. 
raefer alston- i would prefer to bring in fisher instead of him. fisher would be an answer to our backup pg problems. he's barely ever hurt and you can count on him to contribute on a consistant basis. 
brian cardinal- we got mad dog...what do we need him for?
errick dampier- the answer to all our post problems at the center position. 

other than the players that we will resign (hassell and hoiberg), the only things we need are a backup pg if t-hud leaves or not, and a center. the rest will all fall into place.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

I agree that Fred Hoiberg and Trenton Hassell must be resigned and I believe that they will be. I would like to resign Troy Hudson,because that would allow us to use the whole Mid-Level on a position other than Point guard. 

Potential players to pursue
Derek Fisher
Rafer Alston (reminds me a lot of a pre-twolf THUD)
Damon Jones (I believe he's a free-agent)
Stromile Swift (He would be a great signing)
Dampier in a sign and trade he would solve all inside problems

I don't mind the idea of a Pryzbilla signing as a backup center, because he can rebound and block shots fairly well and he could at very least take Oliver Millers spot on the team.

Mark Blount (unlikely, i think some team is gonna way overpay for him)

Overall I think that we are pretty set at the wing positions and powerforward, One guy that I would maybe look into pursuing is Tyson Chandler of the Bulls, because he is said to be on the market and he could compliment KG pretty well I think. How about this for a trade

Wally for Tyson Chandler and the Junk Yard Dog or something like that


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roboto</b>!
> 
> Wally for Tyson Chandler and the Junk Yard Dog or something like that


trade like that would be great IMO, im big on tyson chandler and the defence he would bring to the post would be a huge help, hes no slouch on offense either.
plus every team needs someone who works as hard as JYD


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> 
> 
> What source?


st paul pioneer press 




> Former Gopher Rick Rickert has added 20 pounds to his 6-foot-10 frame and is up to 240 for the Timberwolves' summer team that will compete July 6-10 at Target Center


----------



## jftwolves (May 16, 2003)

I like the Derek Fisher option. Maybe it's just against us, but it seems he's always making clutch shots. And I agree on Rickert, maybe the year away and adding pounds made him a servicable player.

I also like the addition of Stepp. I think he's a good player and can provide some extra scoring. Plus from we I've read, he's an excellent passer.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

A sign and trade won't be necessary to acquir Dampier, I believe.

It was just reported that he has become a free agent and has opted out of his contract with the Warriors.

Bringing back Peeler would be alright for the team, but the dude's a punk.

I would also trade Wally, it just doesn't seem to be working out...I mean, heck, it's already been 5 years and he still hasn't become the player I've envisioned him to be when we got him.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Like those people said in this thread...


Peeler isn't coming back. I don't like him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i would like the addition of damone jones because he is good friends with cassell.

joel is actually doing pretty decent


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

The addition of Damon Jones would be nice but signing Thud is the first priority on the PG area.

Any news on whether Sprewell is returning?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

My bad.

He is going to stay in Minnesota for next season.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Hassell is #1, then Blount.

Cardinal would be a steal. Thumbs up on his shooting, hustle, and size.

Jones could also be a steal.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

According to ESPN. Blount is #9 for top 10 FAs, while Hassell is not. What is up?


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

on the hoopshpye.com rumor page, they said that we showed interest in Carlos Arroyo, formerly of the jazz. I know he lit us up one game last year:

box score 

He may not be a bad backup if hudson does not re-sign.


----------

